# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Gerente de Operaciones Agrícolas

## otto salcedo

Srs. Foristas.  Alcanzo mi CV de Ingeniero Agrónomo, que detalla mi experiencia y trayectoria profesional, tanto en Perú como 20 años en Chile. Pretendo regresar definitivamente al Perú a continuar ejerciendo. Empresa interesada en mis servicios, por favor contactarme a mi correo o teléfonos 
Atte  *Augusto (Otto) Salcedo Torcello Telf: 056 2 29868748 Cel: 56 9 81210943
Cel. Peru: 990345677 Curriculum Vitae, Augusto Salcedo Torcello 2013.pdf  ottosalcedo@hotmail.com
Skype: ottosalcedotorcello*Temas similares: Buscamos un Gerente para organización de productor en Puno Artículo: Yanacocha anuncia suspensión de operaciones del proyecto Conga Artículo: Nuevo importador estadounidense centrará operaciones en uva de mesa peruana Entrevista con Daniel Gonzaga, gerente general de Natura Perú Pymes exportadoras que inicien operaciones serán beneficiadas con seguro de crédito

----------

